# Anyone ever seen half a sock?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty normal marking .


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It does look pretty cool, but I've seen it a few times.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I havee two mares that are somewhat like this. One has two legs with the marking and one only has one leg with that marking.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not uncommon.

It is more fun to have horses with white patterns, either obvious or subtle, have the white fighting on the legs. My mare's dam is frame/splash/sabino and they fight all over her legs. One foot is black with black up to the knee, then white cuts across, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had two with 1/2 socks. But neither came up as high as the one you linked to.

Here is my young gelding and his back-right leg has a partial sock with ermine spots.

My very first horse, an Arabian gelding, also had a 1/2 sock.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha, all I got to say is markings can be funny. On facebook theres a photo of a paint where on the side of his body the white spells out 'HORSE' lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Except that one's the work of photoshop, not frame overo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oh okay lol


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelo has half a stocking. His left front is white in the back and red in the front. The rest of his feet have white stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

While you're cruising kijiji maybe you should be listing your horse or selling something... or better yet use google to find your horse a vet.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> While you're cruising kijiji maybe you should be listing your horse or selling something... or better yet use google to find your horse a vet.


Do not follow me onto threads about that! There is a thread specifically for that thanks, if you read my message on it too i said id post when there are updates. And do not assume what you don't know


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Do not follow me onto threads about that! There is a thread specifically for that thanks, if you read my message on it too i said id post when there are updates. And do not assume what you don't know


What I know, is that you have a saddle that you are so 'sentimental' about that you wouldn't sell it in a millions years, even to help your horse who according to you needs veterinary care to relieve severe lameness......I'm referring to th.is thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/anyone-recognise-60-70s-western-roping-132136/


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> What I know, is that you have a saddle that you are so 'sentimental' about that you wouldn't sell it in a millions years, even to help your horse who according to you needs veterinary care to relieve severe lameness......I'm referring to th.is thread:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/anyone-recognise-60-70s-western-roping-132136/


Yeah I know, but did you take a look at the age of the post? No, right? Thanks, bye


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Yeah I know, but did you take a look at the age of the post? No, right? Thanks, bye


You still own that saddle right?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yup. It actually never crossed my mind that i could sell it to help until u said something. It's actually the only thing I own that's probably actually worth enough that it CAN help her


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone ever seen one of these










No, well grab your popcorn and hang around....me I'm off to bed


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Anyone ever seen one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, thank you btw!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Hahaha, thank you btw!


I don't think she was referring to me.........:wink:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Yeah I know, but did you take a look at the age of the post? No, right? Thanks, bye


If the post was "so old" why were YOU posting on it tonight before anyone else did? YOU bumped it up and re-brought that thread to everyone's attention. 

Nobody WANTS to call a Vet. I would be a very ecstatic person if I only had to call the Vet for routine shots/care. Reality though is that horses are accidents looking for a good spot and I am very, very much on a first name basis with my Vet. Do I want to call him? Heck no, but when my horse displays the first sign of an injury or illness, I am digging out my phone.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I bumped it up to get info on my saddle that I have been searching for info on for YEARS...
And I never said I didn't want to. I said I couldn't. And I am not going to explain why, because this is SUPPOSED to be on that thread, and like i had said on that thread, I'll post when there are updates


----------

